# Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)



## jkc (8. Oktober 2010)

Hi, habe gerade mal die Werbung von einem Boardpartner gesehen und es würde mich mal interessieren, was Ihr von dem Teil haltet?! Ist das ein Vollwertiges Instrument?!

Also ich glaube, dass Teil ist absolut überflüssig...
Wenn an meinem Platz so viel/wenig Kraut ist, dass ich es damit entfernen kann, kann ich mir das auch sparen oder nicht?!|supergri

Lasst mal hören...

Grüße JK


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Den gleichen Gedanken hatte ick och wo ick diesen UNSINN grad gesehen habe....

Ick denke mal es gibt Dinge auf die kann man gut und gerne verzichten, grad für 9 Teuronen #d


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Und was für ein teil meinst du?


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201446


Gruß Toxe


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Erinnert mich irgendwie an die Leute, die mit Äxten, Sicheln und Kettensägen zum Angeln gehen, damit sie ihren Sitzplatz und Hotspot ausasten können und sich dann beschweren weil man sich über sie beschwert.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Danke @Toxic


----------



## alex g (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

damit macht man vielleicht das Kraut für kurze Zeit platt , aber den Spot von Kraut frei machen auf keinen Fall


----------



## Erik_D (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Totaler Blödsinn das Teil.

[Ironie]
Wenn FOX draufstehen würde, hätte es bald jeder 'Hunter' in seiner Tackelbox 
Denn dann muss es ja gut sein.
[/Ironie]


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Zum entkrauten habe ich mir vor langer Zeit mal etwas gebaut. Das Ding schneidet jedes Schilf usw. sauber über dem Grund ab. Vor allem vor Plätze bis 20m² zu empfehlen.
Das hat mir schon zu der einen oder anderen schönen Schleienstelle verholfen die vorher unbeangelbar war.:m






und






Eine Volleisenstange, damit das Ding schön am Grund liegt und ein angeschweisstes Lochblech.
Vorn schön scharf gemacht anna Schleifmaschine.|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich an dem Teil irgendwie das Kraut einhaken soll|kopfkrat
Da scheint das von Prof. Tinca effektiver:m:m


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zum entkrauten habe ich mir vor langer Zeit mal etwas gebaut. Das Ding schneidet jedes Schilf usw. sauber über dem Grund ab. Vor allem vor Plätze bis 20m² zu empfehlen.
> Das hat mir schon zu der einen oder anderen schönen Schleienstelle verholfen die vorher unbeangelbar war.:m
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke wir Angler sollen die Natur erhalten,und du baust dir nen Havester für unter Wasser ^^#h|supergri


lg|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich an dem Teil irgendwie das Kraut einhaken soll|kopfkrat
> Da scheint das von Prof. Tinca effektiver:m:m




Isses auch.

Anfangs probierte ich mit zu kurzen Metallstielen rum. Der Erfolg war bescheiden. 
Der Führungsstab muss länger als jeder seitlich abstehende Arm sein, sonst dreht das Teil sich weg von dem verhakten Kraut.Besonders wenn nur eine Seite etwas gefasst hat.
Der Hebel ist zu kurz.


Der gekaufte eignet sich aber sicher als Appelpflücker.:m Am Seil über`n Ast werfen und rütteln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich denke wir Angler sollen die Natur erhalten,und du baust dir nen Havester für unter Wasser ^^#h|supergri
> 
> 
> lg|wavey:



Moin Gründler,|wavey:

Naja, hier ist es mit dem Schutz stellenweise soweit, dass man im See/Teich kein Wasser mehr sieht vor lauter "geschütztem Kraut".#d

Da muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen um noch Fische zu fangen bevor das Gewässer vor lauter Schutz vollends verlandet.|wavey::m


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Eignet sich aber sicher als Appelpflücker.:m Am Seil über`n Ast werfen und rütteln.


 
Ich wuste es,er benutzt das teil auch zum Bäume roden,hast du überhaupt nen 2 Jahreslehrgang für nen Havester???ich meine ja nur wir leben ja schließlich in DE.|supergri

Ps: ich hab heut morgen nen Clown gefrühstückt ^^


Zum ding was man rauswirft mit na Peitsche,so wie es aussieht ist es eine runde stange was soll die abschneiden....???Die drückt höchsten kurz platt,danach richtet sich das wieder auf,es sei sie hat Zacken Schnittkante....sieht aber nur nach runden rohr aus.

#h|wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Moin Gründler,|wavey:
> 
> Naja, hier ist es mit dem Schutz stellenweise soweit, dass man im See/Teich kein Wasser mehr sieht vor lauter "geschütztem Kraut".#d
> 
> Da muss man sich etwas einfallen lassen um noch Fische zu fangen bevor das Gewässer vor lauter Schutz vollends verlandet.|wavey::m


Irgendwo wurde mal mit schwarzer Folie auf der Wasseroberfläche experimentiert,allerdings gegen Seerosen oder so. Hat glaub ganz gut funktioniert wenn ich mich recht erinnere|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich wuste es,er benutzt das teil auch zum Bäume roden,hast du überhaupt nen 2 Jahreslehrgang für nen Havester???ich meine ja nur wir leben ja schließlich in DE.|supergri
> 
> Ps: ich hab heut morgen nen Clown gefrühstückt ^^
> 
> #h|wavey:



Hab` mich verkehrt ausgedrückt . ..|kopfkrat
Der gekaufte eignet sich nur als Appelpflücker.:m


----------



## gründler (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Ach so ich dachte dein Selbstbau Havester wird dafür eingesetzt.Dann hab ich nix gesagt,aber wenn sie schmecken immerhinwecke mit de Zementsääcke.

#h


----------



## jkc (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Leute, schön das wir da einer Meinung sind...:m

Grüße JK


----------



## alex g (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

das Teil von Professor Tinca ist ne richtige Krautharke.
aber sag mal wirfst du des Teil oder machst du das entkrauten vom Boot aus ?


----------



## tarpoon (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

das von carpspot angebotene teil ist nicht neu und auch nicht von denen. ich meine es schon im gardner katalog gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



alex g schrieb:


> das Teil von Professor Tinca ist ne richtige Krautharke.
> aber sag mal wirfst du des Teil oder machst du das entkrauten vom Boot aus ?




Das ist eher eine Krautsense.:m
Sie schneidet das Gemüse direkt am Grund ab. Daraus erklärt sich von selbst, dass man am besten flach, also am Ufer steht. Vom Boot nach oben ziehen funktioniert nicht.

Das Ding ist recht schwer und man kann es gut werfen. Ideal um Schneisen in Schilf und anderes Pflanzendickicht zu schneiden.

|wavey:


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

@ Prof. - Dat mit dem Schweissen üben wir aber noch mal! Und mach dat nächste mal den Tisch sauber... dat sieht ja aus.....


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Das vom Shop angebotene Teil ist ein alter Hut. Es eignet sich aber nur zum Entkrauten kleiner Plätze. Ich empfehle einen einfachen Harkenkopf aus dem Baumarkt in Verbindung mit einem Seil. Man knüpft das Seil an den Harkenkopf und wirft den Harkenkopf in den See. Nach dem Absinken zieht man den Kopf wieder ein. Nach ein paar Würfen, hat sich das Kraut merklich gelichtet.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> @ Prof. - Dat mit dem Schweissen üben wir aber noch mal! Und mach dat nächste mal den Tisch sauber... dat sieht ja aus.....



Ja der Kellertisch wird selten abgewischt. . . :m

Von der Schweissnaht ist doch kaum was zu sehen.|kopfkrat Ist auch nicht gereinigt.


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja der Kellertisch wird selten abgewischt. . . :m
> 
> *Von der Schweissnaht ist doch kaum was zu sehen.|kopfkrat Ist auch nicht gereinigt*.




 Hehehe... aber dat wat zu sehen ist, .... lassen wir das besser!


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hehehe... aber dat wat zu sehen ist, .... lassen wir das besser!



Volleisen mit Blech verbinden . . . als (damals) Anfänger.:m


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Hauptsache es hält! :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

ach, Leutz...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTv1C4yNVY


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ach, Leutz...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTv1C4yNVY




Ein sehr interessanter Ansatz, das müsste man mal gründlich diskutieren! *gg* 
Ich bevorzuge allerdings Entkrautungsroboter, die die Wurzeln mit entfernen. Hat den Vorteil, das Bodensedimente und kleine Futtertierchen aufgewirbelt werden und so größere Fische angelockt werden. 
Ausserdem, wie sieht das denn dann am See aus wenn da 1000 Luftballungs rumtreiben.... wenn das der Blockwart sieht...


----------



## daci7 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> ach, Leutz...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTv1C4yNVY



Schreib sowas nicht hier rein, es könnten Leute ernst nehmen
Und in dem Gepäck von so manchem Karpfenangler würd das Teil garnicht mal so auffallen.

"Wo haste denn das Säge-U-Boot hingepackt?"
"Hab ich doch aufm Hänger oder? Müsste zwischen Futterboot und Landeboot liegen"
"Achja hier ists, war schon ausgepackt hinterm Carpdome..."


----------



## Grethel (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*

Hey Leutz ...

Wer anfängt seinen Spot von Kraut und Schilf zu befreien, sollte doch gleich in der Kiesgrube angeln . Hoffe das es sich hier nur um einen Scherz handelt. Wenn der Angler nun noch den Grund und die Uferzonen rodet, dann wirds bald keine karpfen mehr geben .

greetz


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neues Mittel gegen Kraut oder nur ein Witz ;-)*



Grethel schrieb:


> Hey Leutz ...
> 
> Wer anfängt seinen Spot von Kraut und Schilf zu befreien, sollte doch gleich in der Kiesgrube angeln . Hoffe das es sich hier nur um einen Scherz handelt.* Wenn der Angler nun noch den Grund und die Uferzonen rodet, dann wirds bald keine karpfen mehr geben* .
> 
> greetz




Wer hat dir denn den Unfug erzählt?|muahah:|muahah:


----------

